# Our Haunt 2011



## hydehaunt (Jan 22, 2008)

Hello, well I finally got around to get video of my haunt and making it into a rough presentation to watch, I hope you enjoy! A few things we learned this year, when in a rush Spirit will let you down on dependability  Thanks again for everyone on this forum for their help and support!!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice haunt.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Awesome job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your mad lab is beautifully detailed - the glowing bottles, props, and lighting, with just a suggestion of gore (other than blood splattered everywhere) are well done.

I really like that zombie window (a projection, yes?).


----------



## hydehaunt (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you for all the compliments! Yes Roxy it is a projector using the Hallowindow Zombie Video. Great site, great products! Thanks again!!

http://www.hallowindow.com/


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

A great show, I loved the Zombie window as well.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Excellent job!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Very Cool. I love the Jacobs Ladder and creative use of the Plasma globe. THe whole thing just looked Great.


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

Well done!


----------



## wdGoof (Jun 7, 2011)

Nicely done! I like the glowing jars on the shelf.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I would be totally spooked. Loved, among many things, the kinky pumpkins at the end of the video


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice job! I like your cemetery columns and gate. The lab looks cool in the night shots and I too like the zombie window.


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Your zombie window is definitely a hit, I LOVED it too! The whole haunt was very cool. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Loving the Zombie window as well - and the glowing jars. Nice work!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great looking haunt, Love the glowing bottle effect in the lab, nicely done. I also have a Demonica, cool prop. You have a lot of n ice props and arranged nicely in the space you have.


----------

